

Why we’re a titleless startup - jm3
http://socialuxe.com/2010/04/why-we-are-a-titleless-startup/

======
jm3
by @eston, formerly of Spymaster & Facebook.

~~~
eston
This was already on here a couple of weeks ago when I published it, actually

